# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  الطير ( حسين الجسمي ) 2010

## الوسادة

عمرك سمعت بطير يحب سجـّانه .. إن شافك إنت نسى وش تعني جنحانه

أنا تراني طيرك اللي يحبك موت .. لو حب قلبي غيرك بدعي عليه يموت

في قربك إنت نسى إنه يا عمري طير .. ما تشد عينه السما ولا يريد يطير

هذا الغلا والحب من الله سبحانه .. عمرك سمعت بطير ويحب سجانه ؟؟




قبلك فؤادي أنا غارق في أحزانه .. واليوم حبك ترى نسـّـاه حرمانه

يا تاج راس محبك يا تاج فوق الراس .. تحلى الحياة بقربك يا سيد الإحساس

ماعمره قلبي شكى في دنيتك تقصير .. مهما يا ذخري حكى يعجز عن التعبير

هذا الغلا والحب من الله سبحانه .. عمرك سمعت بطير ويحب سجانه؟؟



مع حبي 

الوسادة 
 :KittyDance:  :KittyDance:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوة مشكورة  :SnipeR (21):

----------

